# Revell Flipper



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

This was a really enjoyable kit to build and paint. The old Revell figure kits aren't near as detailed as the old Aurora kits, but I'm very pleased with this one. - Denis


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Really clean painting. Nice work! Never owned "Flipper" but have the Seaquest version.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great job! Always wanted to get this kit.

Wayne


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun! I love your work on the water.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Another excellent build! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Unbelievably nice.This is as good as it get's.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Unbelievably nice.This is as good as it get's.:thumbsup:


Second that! Really nice work on the fish he's holding in particular!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks*, guys for the very kind comments!! They are appreciated. - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job Denis, I didn't even know there was such a kit. You did your typical fantastic job on it, really like the water and the edible fish. Is he eating the fish himself??? I do very much remember watching the TV show when I was a yung-un though! Man, I'm feeling old.

Bob K.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love it! Thanks for bringing back some memories of a kit I built as a wee lad. This was before I learned to paint my models. IIRC the original model was molded in light tan approaching the color of flesh. Anyway, your paint job is outstanding!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Denis, i ain't seen this kit before!.. what an excellent paint job on it.. the waves, skin tones and the Flipper all look so real!.. amazing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really good work. I hadn't seen the Flipper kit before either but had heard of it since the Ensign Darwin model was based on it.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Wow! fantastic work,never seen this kit before,thanks for showing.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great work on that one. The detail on the tiny fish is really good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ditto on never having seen this kit before. (I did watch Flipper though in my youth.) You are a master of skin (and dolphin) tone. Simply impeccable. The smooth transition of shades is almost beyond my comprehension. How do you do it? Seriously, did you use hand brush, air brush or a combination? Your results are spectacular.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

dklange said:


> This was a really enjoyable kit to build and paint. The old Revell figure kits aren't near as detailed as the old Aurora kits, but I'm very pleased with this one. - Denis


Excellent work, I really wish Revell would re-issue this one.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks* again for the *great* comments!! I found this on ebay, I had never seen it before and thought it would be fun. It did turn out really nice. - Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd bet the mold for Sandy is still around since they re-issued Flipper as Ensign Darwin. Even if they had to issue it a a generic kit if licensing is an issue.
Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on this somewhat rare kit! I don't see too many of these as build-ups and yours turned out GREAT!

Now if I can just get that song out of my head...

"They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning,
No-one you see, is smarter than he,
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder,
Flying there-under, under the sea!

Everyone loves the king of the sea,
Ever so kind and gentle is he,
Tricks he will do when children appear,
And how they laugh when he's near!

They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning,
No-one you see, is smarter than he,
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder,
Flying there-under the sea!"

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, nice colours.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

scooke123, MonsterModelMan, and Cro-Magnon Man.... *Thank you* for the kind comments. MMM, I still have that theme song running through my head... every time I worked on him the song played in my head.




Model Maker said:


> Ditto on never having seen this kit before. (I did watch Flipper though in my youth.) You are a master of skin (and dolphin) tone. Simply impeccable. The smooth transition of shades is almost beyond my comprehension. How do you do it? Seriously, did you use hand brush, air brush or a combination? Your results are spectacular.


Model Maker... Everything is done by airbrush then dry-brushing and hand painted details... one thing I've learned especially on flesh is to spray a good base color and then mix several shades of (Transparent) wash and also spray those on. It helps to give some depth to the skin. I'm still working on it. The videos by David Fisher help alot. - Denis


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Denis!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I've only seen this kit a few times, and have to say that if memorey serves, yours is the nicest paint and cleanest build. Very nice brush work, especially on the water.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Great work!!! The fish in his hand has the tail of a P-39Q LOL


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work as always Denis.

Randy


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep, great job on the flesh tone. The kit is very well done!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the great comments! - Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I regret getting rid of that kit myself..*


*Z*


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Another beautiful build Dennis and another of my grail kits!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

They reissued this kit minus Sandy, as Darwin, from SeaQuest.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

apls said:


> They reissued this kit minus Sandy, as Darwin, from SeaQuest.


As already mentioned above in Post #2 and Post#18

- GJS


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I've never heard of this model.
Beautiful work. The blues in the water look really cool. Nice clean and crisp. That's really neat!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I stand in awe of your talents....again. Always liked this kit. Tough to find, I guess.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

IanWilkinson said:


> Denis, i ain't seen this kit before!.. what an excellent paint job on it.. the waves, skin tones and the Flipper all look so real!.. amazing!


X2!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thank you* for all the great comments! They are very much appreciated.

- Denis


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm working on one of those myself right now. It's cool to see someone else's version. Great job!!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

I also never realized that the model and movie poster were so similar.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

ok Stoney-VA...you just got me...i grew up with the tv series...never, ever knew there was a full fledged movie that spun off the tv show...."facepalm" :lol:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually the movie was first in 1963 , then the TV series 64 to 67.

I remember seeing the movie at the local theater in a second run, but that was after I had already seen the TV show.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah that's what i meant...my wording just didn't get it....but thanx for the dates...i'll have to try and find a copy if one exists
BTW that poster is superb!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazon.com has it on Instant Video and DVD. It's very different from the TV show as Sandys Father, played by Chuck Conners, is a fisherman who does not like dolphins.

BTW: I just scored one of these models. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

roadskare63 said:


> ok Stoney-VA...you just got me...i grew up with the tv series...never, ever knew there was a full fledged movie that spun off the tv show...."facepalm" :lol:


There were actually two movies that preceded the tv series "Flipper" and "Flipper's New Adventure".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Our friend scifiguy, who used to manage HiWay Hobby House, and now owns Next Generation Hobbies in Sugarloaf NY, _STILL_ has one Darwin model on his shelf, leftover from HHH. I think the date on the box is 1994. Nobody wants the dern thing! :lol:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

If it was the flipper kit he would have no trouble selling it and at a good price.
There are a lot of the Ensign Darwin kits out there for sale dirt cheap.


----------

